# Today's MAJOR Large Scale loss...



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

No it is not April first...Large Scale Central web page has shut down...for how long is anyone's' guess...


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like it's not permanent. Rather more like Bob got fed up and needs a break.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

He needs to do what another forum does, put the private complaining emails to him on a read-only forum. Then the pleas of the people without "big boy pants" have to stand the light of day. I'll bet a lot of them would no longer be submitted and solved between the parties, or realized as without merit.

Greg - 653


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a great idea Greg. I only use his site for the intended purpose of train-related conversing. Despite checking the site at least 10x day, I can honestly say I have no clue what anyone would be upset about. It must be buried in the off-topic posts and comments that I just ignore anyways. Unless sponsors are complaining, I think your idea would work.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Hmm. Interesting. Too bad I'm not taking any human behavior classes, something in that could potentially provide material somehow.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

His message says he's receiving too many emails complaining about (my guess) other people. 

He says to work it out yourselves.

Greg - 750


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> His message says he's receiving too many emails complaining about (my guess) other people.
> 
> He says to work it out yourselves.
> 
> Greg - 750



Greg,
Do you think it might be about some of the "medical issues" that members are posting about? If it is, that's pretty cold......


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Gary Armitstead said:


> Greg,
> Do you think it might be about some of the "medical issues" that members are posting about? If it is, that's pretty cold......


to me it seems more likely the overstepping of the boundary between friendly banter and offending by many of us.

well, if i would be standing in Bob's shoes now, i would read this thread here now.
So: 
Bob, please choose the other option!
(block those, that step on your nerves, and keep it open for the rest.)


----------



## SparkyJoe (Oct 14, 2012)

_"Put on your big boy pants"_

*Talk about being childish! Punish everyone for the actions of a few. *

Bob M doesn't have to field _ANY_ emails. He could hand over some of what is grinding his nerves to a moderator to monitor a _post_ only forum with the authority to do what is necessary. He doesn't have to deal with everything himself. I think that is his main problem. JMHO


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Why should Bob do anything it's his web site. Like he says "Put on your big boy pants" if you don't like a post from a know it all or a condescending ignore it.
Richard


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

As I was mentioning to Greg last evening, it would be great if LSC had something like the NG&SL Gazette's "letters to the editor", where it's all public. I like Greg's application of that notion, especially that it would need to be read-only. 

I agree with Bob M.: if someone has a personal issue, it should be worked out with the other party -- not via the site's one moderator. He doesn't have the time, and he's not being paid.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

The solution to all of LSC's problems is very simple. Ban the rude condescending jerks. Thats the #1 complaint on the site, it makes the forum very unfriendly and an unplesant place to be. But Bob wont do that, because they are long time regulars.

So instead, Bob defends them, does nothing about their behavior, and instead insults the people who complain about them, calling the complainers "whiners" and telling them to put on their big boy pants..

Thats his decision to make, but the results of that decision are clear, we are seeing it right now. He could fix the forum easily if he made the choice to deal with the actual problem, instead of blaming the people who are trying to tell him about the actual problem.

Scot


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I agree with Dick.
I went there to get away from my bully here. 
Now that my bully has announced he's leaving here for there, emotions have been heating up. 
Coincidence?
I don't think so.... 
Oh, I haven't said anything to Bob. I wear jeans. I don't openly complain about the bully.. this is my first mention here.

My bully you ask? Simple the one guy that posts after most of mine in which he talks down to me ... 10 years of his crap. 
They aren't dumb, (over there) they know the bs will follow.
My bully messaged me because I thanked somebody who dinged him there!  Expecting my support! 
I told him I went there to get away from the bickering. His message? The other guy must be bad because he talks back to my bully! What hoot!

Hey bully, I've seen your public; "I'm leaving", has any body publicly asked you to stay? I haven't seen it. Now that's funny!

This is not 'hate mail', it IS; Strongly Dislike Mail. 

John


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

For those who are LSC members and read Bob's thread that I understood to be a warning, and read my post in that thread, I guess we now know how many small minds are on LSC.

As for the medical conditions, and support displayed by many of LSC members, I seriously doubt that would be the issue. I think Bob made it pretty plain in the current (hopefully temporary) home page that it is the cluttering of his inbox with frivolous complaints about other people. I think Greg's idea above for an open section of the forum for personal complaints is an excellent idea, mostly because the folks who back channel Bob don't have the intestinal fortitude to face each other openly. And for me, I think that section of the forum would be hilarious.

In my 8 or 9 years as a member of LSC I have emailed or PM'd Bob only a handful of times, and only once to bring to his attention content that I felt was inappropriate for the forum, content that I am sure would have been met with the same outcome. The others were mostly for snail mail address for site support payments. Are there folks on LSC I don't see eye to eye with, a resounding yes. But I don't find it to be Bob's responsibility to referee for me. I see it as having two choices, either confront the individual in the open forum and call them out publicly, or simply ignore them....my option of choice.

In my opinion, this is the second '_shot across the bow_' Bob has taken. I hope that my interpretation is correct here and the site returns when Bob's blood pressure returns to somewhere near normal. However, I also feel that should it reach this level again, there will be no warning shot, it will be a nuke midship. I hope others will take heed and keep Bob out of personal childish quibbling.

My tuppence.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I should add, I like Bob...I do believe, overall, that he really has done a great job of running LSC for many years. He does try to be the "benevolent dictator", and usually, it works fine.. but..I have seen the idea mentioned a few times, that he is actually "too nice", and I think that has some merit.

I believe he actually doesn't want to ban anyone, and he hopes that people will "work things out themselves" behind the scenes. That would be nice, if it worked..but it doesn't work.

Im a long-time moderator myself of several forums..on one, we have a good moderator team, five or so active moderators, we discuss "problem" members behind the scenes and have a "two strikes" rule. People who are rude and "flame" and engage in personal attacks have their post deleted, are PM'd by a moderator and told why the post was deleted, given one more chance..if they do it again, banned without comment, even if they have been on the forum for years. it works! 

Bob doesnt do that..he keeps the rude unfriendly members on the site forever..and allows them go on with dozens, hundreds, of rude posts, forever. So people naturally complain, as they should, it makes for a toxic forum, and forums do die if the trolls aren't dealt with. Its exactly what is happening with LSC right now.

I hope he can fix it, it could be a great forum again..all he has to do is deal with the real problem..but IMO, he doesn't seem to understand what the real problem actually is though..he thinks he is defending his friends against "whiners"..that would be honorable, if they were really friends of the forum and contributed to its success instead of tearing it down by cultivating an environment where are people are attacked and mocked. No one wants to live in a place like that. trolls are real, they have been a problem on the internet forever..they must be dealt with, or forums die. It's just a fact of life.

Scot


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Scottychaos said:


> The solution to all of LSC's problems is very simple. Ban the rude condescending jerks. Thats the #1 complaint on the site, it makes the forum very unfriendly and an unplesant place to be. But Bob wont do that, because they are long time regulars.
> 
> So instead, Bob defends them, does nothing about their behavior, and instead insults the people who complain about them, calling the complainers "whiners" and telling them to put on their big boy pants..
> 
> ...


Scot,
if I were Bob I would findicate your post . . . Deleted. Your idea of a jerk may be someone else's best friend, but that is true in everything so you accept it or go elsewhere.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Scott,

I would ask you if you would like the post your are referencing linked here (if LSC comes back) so folks can read what you are referencing and make their own determination who "the rude condescending jerk" really is.

You asked for information that is not publicly available from Kadee. ONLY because I generate my models in a 3D CAD program before I begin them, did I measure and model the Kadee 820 and 830 coupler boxes. A number of folks on LSC offered suggestions and recommendations based on their experience, to which your responses were rude and condescending. At that time you made a statement in that thread that you would not return to LSC. Please and thank you, I won't miss you. I suggest you "sweep in front of your own door" before you tell someone else how to run their web site.

And I will publicly call you out here and now. On the same subject of the thread above I started a thread here to which you have shucked, dove and generally dodged the subject of posting how you accomplished the mounting of Kedee couplers on USAT reefers with out "butchering" (your words) the car. Now you are in another thread on Kadees on 1/29 something else. I OPENLY challenge you to finish the reefer thread.

And to the moderator of this forum, deleting this post will only confirm that this forum is no better than what Scott has alleged about LSC playing favorites.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Bob (aka Armor Smith),
What was posted that caused Bob to pull the plug this time? I left for work on Friday and everything was good, and when I got home I noticed the new home page. 

I for one get sick of the "drunk posts" that happen. I choose to ignore but sometimes its hard.

Craig T.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Craig - PM sent


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

LSC (Bob M) has always been fair with me when I email him. The only emails I send regard payment to keep the site going. I have been a member over there for over ten years.

I think the part of Bob's comment from the "shut down page" was "I've reached my limit.......with the lot of you". That to me sounds like the majority of us, not the so-called "few" that the above posters are talking about. Bob HAS in previous times actually banned people from his site. Period. There are many of LSC that have been members from the very beginning of the site dating back over 17 years ago and many of them are constantly making snide remarks or commenting on a lot of "inside jokes" about "other" members not in the "Cliche". 

I'm sorry to hear that Bob has to shut it down either permanently OR temporarily because of a few "whiners', whatever that means. But this is Bob's site (and a very good one at that). He's in control. Period. Bob is probably just plain tired of the BS and I wouldn't blame him.

We're now down to one site ONLY for LS trains and this is hanging by a thread (pardon the pun). Maybe forums like this is dying along with the LS train hobby. Sad indeed. Rant over. Now going back to work on my 1/8th scale ride-on toys .


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary Armitstead said:


> We're now down to one site ONLY for LS trains and this is hanging by a thread (pardon the pun). Maybe forums like this is dying along with the LS train hobby. Sad indeed. Rant over. Now going back to work on my 1/8th scale ride-on toys .


Its actually not the only site. Large scale discussion is very active and thriving..on facebook.

I understand lots of people are anti-facebook, for good reasons. But facebook has taken over probably 90% of internet hobby discussion over the past 3 to 5 years. Its happening to many, perhaps most, hobbies.

The two main "traditional" railfan forums, railfan.net and railroad.net, which were very active for over a decade, have slowed to a crawl. The railfan discussion is as active as ever, probably more-so, but everyone is now on facebook groups. Im not saying thats good or bad, "it just is.".

MLS and LSC are also clearly impacted by this trend. This topic of LSC was also started last night on one of the G-scale facebook groups..it got 40 replies in 2 hours. I prefer the traditional forums too, but you cant fight progress. The times, they are 'a changin.

Scot


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Gary Armitstead said:


> snip <We're now down to one site ONLY for LS trains and this is hanging by a thread (pardon the pun). Maybe forums like this is dying along with the LS train hobby.


Gary, I don't think the LS hobby is dying, I think it is in a draw back state, shrinking to what the market will bear. As for the fora, all of them regardless of subject matter, are succumbing to pressure from Facebook. I see Facebook as one of the shallowest forms of communication out there. To be 'rated' on 'Likes'..WTF? What an overrated popularity contest. But it doesn't change that Facebook allows folks to post a build thread without inside jokes and innuendos you referenced above.

I am sure that is being looked at by Bob M and may be more the death knell for LSC that the whiners. Hobbies are supposed to be fun. Bob runs LSC as a hobby. If it isn't being fun any more, then the path going forward should be crystal clear to all.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

So Scott, you are saying that folks like me who are employed by folks who believe that Facebook is a security risk and therefore deny me the ability to have a Facebook page should 'just get over it'.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

armorsmith said:


> So Scott, you are saying that folks like me who are employed by folks who believe that Facebook is a security risk and therefore deny me the ability to have a Facebook page should 'just get over it'.


I said absolutely nothing like that.

Scot


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Guess MLS is enjoying this. To bad LSC doesn't have, maybe some Moderators to help out some of the problems before it get to BoB C. Now we are all paying for this action.
LSC has been getting more and more people plus a lot larger site than it was 10 year or more long ago. 
Again, to bad this happen to us long time G-gage R.R's
.
Just our Two Six bits worth.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Scottychaos said:


> snip < ..... but you cant fight progress. The times, they are 'a changin.
> 
> Scot


Then can you please clarify how that statement should be interpreted? I don't find Facebook to be progress. I find it to me much more like the 'dumbing of America' that has gone on in our education system for the last 50 years.

I think I will call this a draw. You have your opinion and I have mine and we will never meet in the middle.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

armorsmith said:


> Gary, I don't think the LS hobby is dying, I think it is in a draw back state, shrinking to what the market will bear. As for the fora, all of them regardless of subject matter, are succumbing to pressure from Facebook. I see Facebook as one of the shallowest forms of communication out there. To be 'rated' on 'Likes'..WTF? What an overrated popularity contest. But it doesn't change that Facebook allows folks to post a build thread without inside jokes and innuendos you referenced above.
> 
> I am sure that is being looked at by Bob M and may be more the death knell for LSC that the whiners. Hobbies are supposed to be fun. Bob runs LSC as a hobby. If it isn't being fun any more, then the path going forward should be crystal clear to all.


You can call it "draw back state"......I call it dying. Semantics. Many of the "old timers" (I can name them, but I prefer to keep THEIR feelings private), getting tired and just don't have the drive to build and maintain like they used to. We've lost manufacturers and especially out here on the west coast, we've lost many vendors we relied upon. 

I have been out of 1:20.3 for over five years now. Concentrating of 1/8th scale now. Bigger work and bigger parts (much easier on 74 year old eyes) and I can make my own parts in my machine shop.....NOT dependent on vendors to keep this stuff running. AND I'm definitely not sedentary .

I also agree with Scotty, Facebook is the place for "forums" now. I didn't mention that in my post because most "older folks" on MLS or LSC, don't "trust" Facebook. But I have quite a few FB pages I use for the LS and ride-on trains. Lots of information. But to each his own I guess.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

gentlemen, just re read this here thread!
and then ask yourselves, if you would put up with this, if you were Bob.

Bob,
i got a wish: please go on. with whatever changes you think it needs.

(auxiliary wish: if you are too fed up for continuing ((what i could understand)), please let the forum stand as a "read-only" source of information.)


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Well said, Korm.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

John, I'm man enough to know you are talking about me and put this into a public forum. I'm sorry you feel my posts are condescending to you. They are not meant to be. Perhaps when you first joined you felt that you were bullied, and were unfairly treated.

I'd challenge anyone to look at my posts following yours in recent history (take the last 3 years for example) and see where I have treated you in an unfair way. It's easy to search this forum and LSC to see my posts.

I will challenge you that dropping hints that anyone can figure out is a bit (pick your own adjective). Anyone will know who is a prolific poster and has announced he is leaving knows you are referring to me. It's in my signature. Really, at least on LSC call the person out, this is what Bob is saying.

I'll make you a deal, you let me know when you feel bullied or I am being condescending, either by email or better yet in the forum, and I'll do my best to be to correct it.

I have no vendetta towards you, nor anyone else like several people past (in the good old Kool Aide days) that mounted an active campaign to get me off the forum.

Yes, I can be a bit abrupt, but I'm not following you around on the forum, with almost 20,000 posts here, and in the top 10 "thanked" on LSC,* I post a lot*, and INTEND to help people and also learn myself.
*
So, this is a formal apology. Can you let bygones be bygones or will this last forever?*

Greg - 747

p.s. if you feel bullied some time, I could recount stories upon stories about the flack I have and continue to receive.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Nicely written apology Greg, I to have felt you come off as a bit of a bully sometimes. But its not my style to call it out in public. Some of it due to I many times interpet things differently being autistic and when I do respond, I have no filter and come off as an ass myself. And there is another nice site, although mostly UK based there are several familar faces there, G scale central. It became the new UK site after the closing of GscaleMad. My only real complaint over on LSC is the lack of traffic on the live steam threads. Here on MLS and on Facebook is the place to be now. I think more for the much easier ability to post pictures and videos when compared to other forums. The whole first class crap for the for sale area here needs to be dropped/removed. That has chased folks away from here and to other places mentioned above where its free, no other place since the pay to belong LSOL died has charged for for sale ads. Many great folks here and there and everywhere. While Facebook might be the dumbing down, its where its at action wise right now and for the near future. Hopefully Bob will turn it back on again, I must have missed what set him off, it didn't seem to bad over there lately. Mike the Aspie


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, I am referring to you and barely disguised it, I learned from the best.
The day I joined here with a nickname you accused me of being some body you had just run off. You promised to do it again. No fun. Years of that no fun.
My last post (here) was to the man holding his former layout's trains for pick up. I thought after several weeks he'd maybe try a different way. Next post, after mine, you are calling me by *name *(something you've told me many times not to do) and in so many words called me wrong... maybe you don't see it, but I am sensitive to it. 
Do you have a notifier to alert you when I post? I bet you do.

I thought you exemplified it yesterday when you sent the pm to complain that I 'thanked' a 'new to me' alias at LSC. You took it upon yourself to tell me why I shouldn't do that! Who gave you that right? Pissed me off.

Oh I doubt if you got my reply, Bob closed the door.

I said: I came here (there) to avoid the bickering. Meaning; 'go away. Don't pull me back into your petty poop.'

I have been doing my best to avoid you and conflict, but your denial threatens my refuge from here and being your Don Quixote, I raised my lance once again, not for gain, but for duty. 
Past battles were when I read you talking down to somebody...

Alas I fear my/our plea will go by and too soon Bob will *lock *the door. He's done fine without the stir you are bringing.

You can be are big shot here, but there, it would be nice if you could be a regular Joe. Yes of course you can read every post if you want and yes, you can win the race to the most Thanks, by volume and be very helpful. 


Nobody else I know gets called a bully. Your signature disclaimer is sad.

How can we heal this impression?


I think you are a very smart man and have been and can be a plus for the hobby, but I and some others see you as over bearing and insisting on us doing everything your way. 

It does not go well in Bob's living room.

Yes I can bury our hatchet and as you have experienced, I can have a discussion with you. 

FWIW; I never joined up with any movement.
I don't write and convey my thoughts as well as you do and I did not add to the thread that brought up Bob's ire.

Your PM to me earned these posts.
John C






Greg Elmassian said:


> John, I'm man enough to know you are talking about me and put this into a public forum. I'm sorry you feel my posts are condescending to you. They are not meant to be. Perhaps when you first joined you felt that you were bullied, and were unfairly treated.
> 
> I'd challenge anyone to look at my posts following yours in recent history (take the last 3 years for example) and see where I have treated you in an unfair way. It's easy to search this forum and LSC to see my posts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry John, you completely misinterpreted my PM, I was warning you about someone that had changed his "screen name" to hide who he is, and referred to a thread where you and he were on, and he called someone something really nasty.

I thought I was doing you a service by warning you of his "disguise", that is what I was trying to convey. Clearly I did a poor job of it.

Yes, I remember you putting up the screen name of Totalwrecker after you had identified yourself as John on LSC, but I remember you telling me that you did not want people to know your first name, and I pointed out you used your real name on LSC... again well-intentioned...

Sigh, I guess I am doing a really crappy job of communicating to you. Sorry.

Greg - 736


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

John C thank you for your post. there are more that feel like you then you know. I for one feel the same way. A little while ago I posted on LSC . The post was a link to George Schreyer;s web site on sd45's . Greg comes back and says he read it no new info not updated in 10 years. But the info was on the first sd45 with wiring diagrams on how to fix. But no info per Greg. About 4 or 5 posts later Greg says he talked with Navin and there is a problem with board and you have to cut the board like George says or replace the board. now Greg says he did not know about this.But this is just what George said about the board But no info on Georges web site per Greg. now that's condescending to me and George.
Richard


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sigh, the modifications on George's site are for modifications for DCC, not the answer to the question you asked and not the modification Navin suggests.

So, yes, I forgot that George actually went to the effort to figure the schematic out himself.

But the information you were seeking was not on George's site, and I just went there again to be sure.

Sorry I was not more clear, and also Navin will fix your board or sell you a fixed one.

There's the facts. 

Greg - 734

p.s. and yes George's site is that old on that page and the board has changed since.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

This thread is gradually turning into an attack fest. Troubles which resulted in the temporary locking down of LSC are now being dragged over here and reopened. Most of the stuff I've read here could just as easily have been handled via PM of email, but those venues don't allow for the same kind of "piling on." I'm loathe to lock this thread, but I will if this continues. This forum is NOT for hashing out old grievances from LSC, or even from here, at least not in an open public forum and in the form or personal attacks on other members. 

Consider this a friendly advisement. I'm asking you... please DON'T make it necessary to lock this thread. PLEASE? Thank you.


----------



## St. Francis Consolidated RR (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you, Dwight. I was wondering what caused Bob McC to take a few days off, but seeing this discussion, and the omnipresent guy who's always in the middle of making trouble for everyone, it's crystal clear.

I've never seen that #21 steam scratchbuild of yours before by the way. It is really amazing and a beautiful piece of work. I clicked on your website and there it was. Really nice.


----------



## SparkyJoe (Oct 14, 2012)

Tell me it isn't so!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Nonsense, it's my unique last name I protected.


-No Mas-

Yeah Cliff, that cab forward is quite impressive. So is the cab work on Dwight's ride on steamer, pure craftsman!
John


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Sometimes i think Schultz was a pretty smart character and sure I could benefit from his example on occasion..


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

St. Francis Consolidated RR said:


> I've never seen that #21 steam scratchbuild of yours before by the way. It is really amazing and a beautiful piece of work. I clicked on your website and there it was. Really nice.





Totalwrecker said:


> Yeah Cliff, that cab forward is quite impressive. So is the cab work on Dwight's ride on steamer, pure craftsman!
> John


Thank you for the kind words gents.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

LSC is back up and running.
There are some new rules that hopefully will curtail the nastiness.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

A comment about diplomacy, and how to treat your fellows on these forums.

I come from a part of the world known for its blunt way of communicating. No flim-flam or sugar coating. It can come across much like many people do who post on the internet - as bombastic, abrasive, know-it-all. And on the internet, it is easy to deliver it in a tone that stifles argument or response.

My father had the same genes and was a real know-it-all, but he softened the delivery by preceding each statement with 'I think . .". I try very hard to remember that, as it takes away much of the tone of the delivery, making it clear that it is only an opinion, not a statement of fact.

I think, if we all tried to use the same technique, we might find fewer issues and arguments online?


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Pete, it is not only that. The written word takes all inflection of voice and body language out of the conversation. This can make the same written paragraph sound completely different to different readers.

Compound that with the social fact that even face to face, what I said, and what you heard, may not be the same thing.


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

armorsmith said:


> Pete, it is not only that. The written word takes all inflection of voice and body language out of the conversation. This can make the same written paragraph sound completely different to different readers.
> 
> Compound that with the social fact that even face to face, what I said, and what you heard, may not be the same thing.


Yep thats so true. i learned that a long time ago. Sometimes it takes extra words and the Imoticans really help. i used to say a lot in a joking manner but it would often be perceived as just plain criticism or even an insult. i have to keep reminding myself that people cannot see my intent or as you said the "inflection" of the voice in just the typed word.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Sarcasm + the Internet = sarchasm. A deep rift between friends.

John


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't forget the timeless advice of Massachusetts' Martin Lomasney from the 1890s.... Never write when you can speak. Never speak when you can whisper. Never whisper when you can nod, and never nod when you can wink.


----------

